# 7 monthe old pups first time in the water. (pics)



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I trained with a friend yesterday that has a 7 monthe old pup that had never been in the water yet. He got the pup last oct. and it was too cold by then, and with our late spring, this was his first chance to introduce her to water. Iv'e always tried to get a pup in the spring and now I know why. She was very eager to go in and seemed to really like the water but man did she splash. It really puts you behind in training if the dog has to learn to swim at this age , true water marks will be out of the question untill this dog learns how to level out and swim. This was his first fall pup and I have a feeling it will be his last, not only did he miss out on alot of "puppy " training with the winter we had but now he is playing catch up in the water as well. It did make for some good pictures :lol:


----------



## daveb (Jun 29, 2006)

Not trying to argue, but I bought a dog born 11/7 and it took him about 2 strokes to figure it out.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

daveb said:


> Not trying to argue, but I bought a dog born 11/7 and it took him about 2 strokes to figure it out.


Do you want a cookie?


----------



## daveb (Jun 29, 2006)

Hey Tumble, go back and read Browndog's original post and see if you can figure it out on your second try that I wasn't bragging. And if you still need a little help, I was simply commenting on the fact that it doesn't take all dogs longer to figure out how to swim when intoduced to water at a later age. Clear now?


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

daveb said:


> Hey Tumble, go back and read Browndog's original post and see if you can figure it out on your second try that I wasn't bragging. And if you still need a little help, I was simply commenting on the fact that it doesn't take all dogs longer to figure out how to swim when intoduced to water at a later age. Clear now?


Wow it does not take much to get you all bunched up  

Noone said that every dog is not able to swim right away if started late. I have been around dogs a looong time and call BS :bs: on your story that any dog took 2 stokes to figure it out. It has not puppy swam at all? Not possible!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Crap, it only took me 1 stroke to figure out!!!  May have been a little premature???

Laugh guys...dogs are like kids each mature at different rates. We all know this.

I would like a cookie though...sounds good right now!


----------



## daveb (Jun 29, 2006)

Fosse, it takes more than a little jab on the internet from somebody to get me all "bunched up."

For all I know Browndog has probably forgotten more about training dogs than I'll ever know. I was just saying I disagree that getting a puppy in the fall/winter is a stumbling block. Nothing more, nothing less.



Fosse said:


> Noone said that every dog is not able to swim right away if started late. I have been around dogs a looong time and call BS :bs: on your story that any dog took 2 stokes to figure it out. It has not puppy swam at all? Not possible!


You're right...I think it was one stroke. I had another Lab that took to water right away and a Curly Coated Retriever (don't hold it against me) that was in sheer survival mode her first time in water. It took her a while to figure it out. I just saw a YouTube thing where some puppies followed their mom in the water for their first swim and some of them never once splashed and swam like champs right off the bat.

I'll be glad to respond to this, but what did you mean?... "It has not puppy swam at all? Not possible![/quote]


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I would prefer to get a spring puppy, it seems that they are easier to house break.


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

Puppy swimming;

It is when the dog first learns how to swim. There is alot of splashing and not much forward momentum. They act so excited, it is almost like they are trying to run ontop of the water. They usually do this the whole way out to the bumper or bird. After a while the dog learns to keep it's feet below the surface and level it's head out. They learn to swim toward the water and not try to swim up and out of the water. Just like the dog in the pictures, it is trying to swim up to keep it's head above water and not moving with the water.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

These were supposed to be funny pictures, sorry to get everybody all rilled up. Some dogs swim like pro the first time in and some don't -- I guess I'll still try and get a puppy in the spring or summer when they can be in the water when it is very warm at a young age. Theres a big difference between liking the water and not even realizing it's in the way of getting to the bird...


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

taddy1340 said:


> Crap, it only took me 1 stroke to figure out!!!  May have been a little premature???


Now that's funny righ there, I don't care who you are.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I hadn't seen many labs struggle like that in water until last week. There were a couple that were almost verticle and having a hell of a time getting anywhere. I almost felt bad for the poor guys..


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

That is not any fun to watch


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Don't know why everyone is so upset. Many, many, pups start of by splashing and chasing bubbles. The easiest way to teach them is to disassociate it with retrieving. Put on chest waders and wade with the pup, coaxing him into the water. The reason he is splashing with the front, is that he is not using the rear, he is vertical in the water.

Put a leash on him and everyotime he tips up and starts splashing, gently pull him forward to get the rear end up. Problem solved. Or just let him be and he'll figure it out himself.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Until now I overlooked how great the quality of pics is. Those turned out awesome with that water splashing everywhere Todd!


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

I think it's an incredibly intelligent pup who is just trying to keep the bumper dry. Those are very nice pic's.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

daveb said:


> Hey Tumble, go back and read Browndog's original post and see if you can figure it out on your second try that I wasn't bragging. And if you still need a little help, I was simply commenting on the fact that it doesn't take all dogs longer to figure out how to swim when intoduced to water at a later age. Clear now?


Glad you cleared it up for me :roll:


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

taddy1340 said:


> Crap, it only took me 1 stroke to figure out!!!  May have been a little premature???
> 
> Laugh guys...dogs are like kids each mature at different rates. We all know this.
> 
> I would like a cookie though...sounds good right now!


I've heard all about you being able to one-stroke it. I'm sure you would share that cookie with all those kids? :wink:


----------



## choc24/7 (Mar 22, 2008)

mine took a little bit. she looked like the photos for a while would try and walk on hind legs as much as poss. and would bob all over and jsut splash her arse off with front legs. kinda funny at first but gets old when you figure you should get in(burr) and giver her a hand. :beer:


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

Of course it can't swim....it's a Lab and it doesn't have a Chessie around to show it how. :wink:

More seriously on Fall vs. Spring pups. My experience has been that when people get a spring pup they tend to rush the training. They are determined to hunt the pup in the fall regardless of whether it is ready or not. More often than not they screw up the training. A late summer/fall pup gives people a full year to work with the pup before they hunt it.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I love the pics......

It is amuzing watching them learn. Soon he will be comfortable. But classic pics. I would put them in a frame.

Also great looking pup.


----------



## Thomas Dow (Aug 11, 2007)

shoot, at least the pup went in the water for the dummy. I had to lure my lab Josey into the water with a pigeon wing on a fishing pole. She did not like to go into the water at first when she was a pup. Once she realized she would be ok, she turned in to an awesome waterdog. By the way, she was born in May, for those talking about spring/fall pups.

Of course, she is kind of a weird dog though


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Is it possible that yellows are not as good at swimming as blacks.? The worst swiming labs I have ever seen (including my own ) have all been yellows. Just a coincidence?


----------



## wirenut (Dec 1, 2005)

Old Hunter said:


> Is it possible that yellows are not as good at swimming as blacks.? The worst swiming labs I have ever seen (including my own ) have all been yellows. Just a coincidence?


I'd say it varies dog to dog. A friends' black pup walked in for it's first swim, and never came to the top. Had to dive in after it.


----------



## cancan (Feb 28, 2008)

get in the water with the pup and slip your arm under her belly, this will tip her front end into the water and she will start kicking the back feet in seconds.


----------

